
Sustained HCQ intake with PPE use helped prevent Covid-19 in healthcare workers - shripadk
https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/sustained-hcq-intake-with-ppe-use-helped-prevent-covid-19-in-healthcare-workers-icmr-study/story-5sRNkOq0zN05JiP7UJiVsK.html
======
invalid-access
Something to be hopeful about - lower dosages are effective for prophylaxis,
even though (Lancet study) higher dosages in cases where disease had
progressed did not help (or made things worse)

From [https://www.newindianexpress.com/nation/2020/may/29/icmr-
wri...](https://www.newindianexpress.com/nation/2020/may/29/icmr-writes-to-
who-disagreeing-with-hcq-assessment-officials-say-international-trial-dosage-
four-ti-2149702.html):

> Speaking to ANI on the condition of anonymity, a Health Ministry official
> explained the context behind the ICMR and Health Ministry disagreeing with
> WHO's assessment, the primary point being the wide gap in dosage levels
> given in India and internationally."Internationally in Solidarity trial
> COVID-19 patients are being administered with--800 mg x 2 loading doses 6
> hours apart followed by 400 mg x 2 doses per day for 10 days. The total
> dosage given to a patient over 11 days is about 9600 mg which is four times
> higher than the dose we are giving to our patients," informed the official.

